# Coloscopy advise



## jeanswitzer (Feb 10, 2004)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS and my doctor left the choise of having a colonoscopy up to me. He said it will rule out any diseases, and he is doubtful that I have a more serious condition. But i am worried because I often have attacks of D in the middle of the night that wake me up and keep me in the bathroom for more than an hour. I guess I need some advise on whether to have the procedure or just continue with watching what I eat and taking my meds (donnatal and immodium). I was also put on Flagyl to kill any bacterial infection that was missed with the analysis of my stool samples. I was hoping for some advise from someone who's been through it! I was just diagnosed last week and I miss an average of one day a month from work due to the attacks of D and stomach cramping. All the meds make me dizzy and upset my stomach but help with the cramping and D. Thanks a lot!Sara


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

jeanswitzer,I had my first colonoscopy and gastroscopy a few weeks ago, and honestly, it was a breeze, though not something you want to do too often! The prep solution that you have to drink is just disgusting, and you spend the night on the toilet (which isn't that uncommon for me!) but you get knocked out completely for the procedure and it's over in under 30 minutes without you remembering a thing. For the few days after my colonscopy, I was a bit tired and had bad cramping, though I don't know if this was from the camera tube being in there or because they took biopsy samples?If you can afford to get these tests done, it may put your mind at ease that you don't have something more serious, even if it doesn't find a reason for your symptoms.Hope everything goes well for you, I'm sure that if you decide to get the tests done, you will be fine!!Polly


----------



## jeanswitzer (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank you Polly, I really appreciate your advice!


----------



## nonnytom (Aug 17, 2003)

Sara,Because you are awakened in the night with diarrhea, I think you should have the colonoscopy. Being awakened with diarrhea is a sign that there could be other things going on. You did not mention if you have pain other than the cramping - where are your pains/cramps located? in one spot or all over the abdomen? Have you ever seen blood in your stool? If nothing else, if you have the scope, and it shows no irregularities, it will confirm the IBS. The prep is nasty, but the procedure is a breeze. I've had two colonoscopies in six months and felt fine afterward each time. Good luck and let us know!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Sara







efinetely get the procedure done if you're waking up. You needn't worry about an episode during the procedure, they give you something to drink before hand I took something called Citramag, or something like that, and it cleans you out completely!!! First time I had D without cramping!! You'll be fine. It's not uncomfortable, just kind of annoying and if you're shy(like me) embarrassing that people are looking at your butt!!! It was funny when the tube fell out while they were xraying me!! I was going, "um, hello, it's falling out!!" Good luck and let us know. There are many very knowledgeable and caring people on here that can help you through this!!


----------



## jennm225 (Feb 13, 2004)

As someone who has been living with IBS all of my life, I would advise you to go through it. Its not the most pleasant thing, but it wasn't as bad as I thought either. I was freaking out about it before I went through it.







The important thing is to rule out more serious illnesses. In my case, I have already lost my father to colon cancer, and now one of his brothers has been diagnosed with it as well. My brother and my other uncle are very foolish, and neither will submit to going through it. It helped to put my mind at ease. The other thing I suggest is surrounding yourself with people who truly care about you and will at least make an effort to understand your illness if it turns out to be IBS. Good luck!Jennifer


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

sara, I have had two colon scopes, both with unique experiences. The first time was a few years back, I was 20 years old. I don't remember having to drink the completely disgusting cleansing stuff that time, but when i had the scope they didn't knock me out or give me any pain meds, they just stuck the camera right up there. Very very invasive and uncomfortable. Turned out to be a small infection. easily cleared up.Second time was a few months ago. They took me in, knocked me out cold, I woke up and didn't know anything ever happened. the only bad part of the whoel experience was the gallon of disgusting cleansing stuff I had to drink the night before and hittin the bathroom every few minutes. Overall i would suggest you have it done, as long as you make sure they knock you out.







It is a good way to tell if there is something else going on.Good luck!Scott


----------



## jeanswitzer (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the good advice. I have scheduled an appointment next month to see the specialist who will being doing the scope. They also want to do an upper GI while I am out because there was recently a large amount of blod in my stool (1st time I have ever seen any) and they think if could even be an ulcer and IBS. I am not as scared after hearing all of your expierences, and for that I am grateful to all of you who took the time to share your thoughts with me. I will update you all after I have the scope! Thanks again.


----------



## divarita (Jan 12, 2003)

I too need to go in and get a colonoscopy. I already attempted the dreadful prep the night before and I have a very low blood sugar and have problems going without food. I got a really bad migraine and threw up the drink after only 2 glasses. It was the most miserable experience ever. I'm not worried about the procedure, I will tell them they have to knock me out. It's just getting to the Dr. after successfully taking that prep! Any tips on how you managed would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dawny105 (Mar 2, 2004)

hi im new here, i have just found this site by accident and im glad that i did it has answered afew questions i too have been diagnosed as having IBS im 37yrs old they have found a lump tho in my large bowel that they are going to take out plus a colonoscopy. I had a barium xray which revieled the lump in my colon and had to take picolax which basically turned my stools to water but was relieved as i had no cramps with this. thankyou for all your information i have asked to be knocked out tho i cant imagine that its going to be a comfortable experience.


----------

